# Why don't Tilapia sit straight?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I was watching some Tilapia today in a clear lagoon. Of the half dozen or so that I could clearly see, they were all sitting slighly sideways in the water. I was wondering whether this was the piscatorial equivalent of slouching in comfy chair after a few beers or whether it had a higher purpose like trying to look either up or down more than what their eyes are designed to do. If the later was the case you would think that, through evolution (please mods don't lock this thread ;-) ), their eyes would be more suitably positioned.

Ideas anyone?

The photos don't show it clearly but they would straighten up to move but after a while they'd go sideways again as if they were tired and were dozing off.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> I was watching some Tilapia today in a clear lagoon. Of the half dozen or so that I could clearly see, they were all sitting slighly sideways in the water. I was wondering whether this was the piscatorial equivalent of slouching in comfy chair after a few beers or whether it had a higher purpose like trying to look either up or down more than what their eyes are designed to do. If the later was the case you would think that, through evolution (please mods don't lock this thread ;-) ), their eyes would be more suitably positioned.
> 
> Ideas anyone?


Con

This isn't one of those "my car was being broken into in the middle of the night but not really and the swat team arrived when i was in my daks with a shrinkage problem" threads is it?

If its for real :lol: then could it be refraction of light through the water making them appear as if they are (_tilted_)?









are you seeing them end on, or sideways?

mmm tilapia
yum yum


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I saw them from many different angles but I'll take particular notice next time. Maybe I should watch my son's fighting fish in it's bowl and see whether it does a similar thing.

Yes I'm told they're yum yum but haven't tried them. I'm well aware it's illegal in QLD but I seriously think it's about time that was reviewed. They are everywhere in the Burdekin system so it's too late to stop them spreading. Maybe there are other areas that are still Tilapia free and if that's the rules are all good. It wouldn't be hard to get a meal if they were on the menu that's for sure!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

SWAT. Ya Iiirisshhh potatatoato digga.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> SWAT. Ya Iiirisshhh potatatoato digga.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Barrabundy said:


> Yes I'm told they're yum yum but haven't tried them. I'm well aware it's illegal in QLD but I seriously think it's about time that was reviewed.


Con it is only illegal to return them to the water when caught, so take some ashore, fillet and eat them and bury the carcases and I believe you are still complying to the law .... have met a couple of blokes that agree with your hearsay on eating qualities.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Are they leaning away from the sun (ie showing their sides to the sun)? Maybe sunning themselves?????


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Could be to make themselves appear bigger to frighten away predators in the water or attract partners.
The 2 in the top photo look straight.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

paulsod said:


> The 2 in the top photo look straight.


Yeah I know, I just added the photos to enhance the post.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally named tiltapia, the second t has been dropped in common usage.









I've enhanced my post with a ferret.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

DaftWullie said:


> Feast and be merry, like you I have heard they are good on the tooth.


I've seen them for sale frozen and imported at Tweed Heads for $10/kg, reckon I could score aboiut $60 worth per cast of the net (if it was legal to cast a net in freshwater ;-) ) and they'd be as fresh as they come.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

sbd said:


> I've enhanced my post with a ferret.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

paulsod said:


> I've enhanced my post with a ferret.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]
x2 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just saw the ferret and thought wtf?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought someone else would have said it and I'd be saved the effort but it looks like it's up to me.
Cause Tilapia are bent man!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

...because God made them [mods please don't lock this thread] to be excellent fast food shore lunch bow fishing targets.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Zed said:


> ...because God made them [mods please don't lock this thread] to be excellent fast food shore lunch bow fishing targets.


Yes the thought of buying a hand spear did also cross my mind.


----------



## Stainless (Jul 14, 2011)

From owning Chiclids i would say it is to make them self look bigger to a fish close by. They do it instinctively if another fish that it views as a rival/threat is within there sight.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

They sit straight BB. It is you who are bent.

Oh - I nearly forgot the post enhancement. I call it D*ckhead


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

AJD said:


> They sit straight BB. It is you who are bent.
> 
> Oh - I nearly forgot the post enhancement. I call it D*ckhead


Noice! This guy us all class, he's wearing shoes, not just pluggers, he's gone for the top shelf footwear!


----------

